# First 1911



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a hunting firearm, so I'll just stick it here. 

They say every gun owner should have a 1911 or a few! Well, I've always admired them and just never pulled the trigger till now! Picked up a Ruger SR1911 Commander today! Brought it home and I just can't stop holding and looking at the damn thing! Can't wait to get it to the range!

It's Christmas in August here!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

She's sexy Jon.....W/ all the procreation going on your way, it may be good to keep putting your hands all over this un!!! hahaha


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> She's sexy Jon.....W/ all the procreation going on your way, it may be good to keep putting your hands all over this un!!! hahaha


No more procreation going on over this way! Tied that sucker off a few months back!:thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome gun!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn that is nice. I have owned two 1911's and they are fantastic guns. I have always been a fan of the .40 cal but after shooting those, I see why the military used them. 

I carried a Springfield compact 1911 as a concealed carry gun for years and although a little heavy, it was comforting to know I had the knockdown power of a .45. 

Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a pretty piece for sure.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*1911s*

I have three of them and love to pound that paper. The ONLY downside is they have to be tuned to shoot SWC and cast reloads. I have heard that some will shoot hardball SWCs with out tuning. I shoot more than the average person and really enjoy the 1911s.

I also shoot Glocks but don't pick them as my favorites but, they are probably the most reliable auto handgun made. If you pull the trigger it will 
fire and chamber another round.

The Ruger 1911 is nice and Ruger has high standards.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Para Ordinance Tac Four
Love it 13 rounds


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I like mine. Just feels.....right....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ParaOrdinance TacFour


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

springfield


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Guns
Guns
Guns
Show us some more!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I like mine. Just feels.....right....


Feet and guns!
Beretta 92??
I have a 92 SD
Love it


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

92 sb


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My 3 favs. 92FS, M1A, 1911


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That Kimber is a BEAUTY!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

They got a Custom II up in Jay at Scotts for 900.00 Black and blued.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> They got a Custom II up in Jay at Scotts for 900.00 Black and blued.


Another reason I liked this Ruger. $630 shipped to me free! Kimber has name recognition and I agree they are beautiful guns. But to me, I go for bang for your buck. And as long as this Ruger shoots well, I'll be one happy camper!:thumbsup: But I have a thing for the stainless too!

But this is actually my first non-black gun. I have a safe full of all black guns. It was time to diversify as they say.:whistling:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Lawyers, GUNS and Money!!!!

I like Hanks version better but couldn't find it. 

Jimmy will do though.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

your first, but not your last....I know from experience!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

1911 made by Remington Rand on the Colt patent during WWII production ramp up.
The first handgun I ever bought for myself. Bought it off a guy in 1986.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Bang*



Telum Pisces said:


> Another reason I liked this Ruger. $630 shipped to me free! Kimber has name recognition and I agree they are beautiful guns. But to me, I go for bang for your buck. And as long as this Ruger shoots well, I'll be one happy camper!:thumbsup: But I have a thing for the stainless too!
> 
> But this is actually my first non-black gun. I have a safe full of all black guns. It was time to diversify as they say.:whistling:


I think if one was going for "bang for your buck" RIA would be a great choice.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Joined the 1911 club. Just purchased a new Kimber custom CDP 2 in 5". Now the wait...


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Man you guys are making me want one now! Beautiful guns.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Tac driver soon to be converted to 460 Rowland


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no idea why this photo is upside down. Help me someone!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have one that I'm considering the 460 Rowland. Let us know how ya like it.


----------

